# 72 Spoke [email protected]



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

How much shipped??? I buy!! Cash in hand!! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 x2!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i want a set right now :biggrin: how much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Stunning! :0


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn.....sweet.Id buy at least two sets.Nice looking wheel.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yup,yup I got the second set prototype he made last year. The nicest rims out there ever made. see you at the Nnl for my knock off's.  

Front.









back's look like the real thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 02:35 AM~12513801
> *yup,yup I got the second set prototype he made last year. The nicest rims out there ever made.  see you at the Nnl for my knock off's.
> 
> Front.
> ...



how much is all i wanna know :biggrin: and where to send the cash right now. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ me 2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:35 PM~12513801
> *yup,yup I got the second set prototype he made last year. The nicest rims out there ever made.  see you at the Nnl for my knock off's.
> 
> Front.
> ...


pm'd!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

we the model car section would like to know how much shipped and where to send money please.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MASS PRODUCE BRO!!!! THESE ARE THE SICKEST RIMS I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME..... PROPS TO YOU....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are hot


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 23 2008, 10:59 PM~12513436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

quit teasing..how much


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 23 2008, 10:59 PM~12513436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 those are sick damn the fuckin k/o is rounded i want ill sleep at nnl :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

just like a zenith....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 11:35 PM~12513801
> *yup,yup I got the second set prototype he made last year. The nicest rims out there ever made.  see you at the Nnl for my knock off's.
> 
> Front.
> ...


hell yeah, see you at NNL West cash in hand......


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

hmmm whens the show n where again??? i need some these for my 58 vert n 64 vert:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it, I want a set of these rims!!! :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

any answers ???


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 09:23 AM~12523582
> *any answers ???
> *


Wasn't really look'n at selling any . But I'm getting alot of interrest in them. 
If I do start selling , they won't be cheap. I designed the rims and hubs to use Detail Master spokes 40, 72, and 100 and fit Peguses tires with the right amount of rim sticking out from tire.

Cost would be $30.00 for rims only
$50.00 for rims , hub, and knock offs ( no spokes)
$250.00 for complete set polished , built with spokes , and tires

The Detail Master Wheel sets, that you would need for the spokes, are $25.00 on line.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 25 2008, 10:02 AM~12523748
> *Wasn't really look'n at selling any . But I'm getting alot of interrest in them.
> If I do start selling , they won't be cheap. I designed the rims and hubs to use Detail Master spokes 40, 72, and 100 and fit Peguses tires with the right amount of rim sticking out from tire.
> 
> ...



$50 not bad for that detail....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

$50 IS COOL BEING THAT I ALREADY HAVE SETS OF HERB DEEKS SPOKES!! 
WOULD THESE FIT HERB DEEKS??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 25 2008, 01:20 PM~12524782
> *$50 IS COOL BEING THAT I ALREADY HAVE SETS OF HERB DEEKS SPOKES!!
> WOULD THESE FIT HERB DEEKS??
> *


Na homie the have to be the Detail Master one's.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

cool thanks bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 25 2008, 01:20 PM~12524782
> *$50 IS COOL BEING THAT I ALREADY HAVE SETS OF HERB DEEKS SPOKES!!
> WOULD THESE FIT HERB DEEKS??
> *


Let me check. I have a set of Herb's spokes. Get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 25 2008, 01:20 PM~12524782
> *$50 IS COOL BEING THAT I ALREADY HAVE SETS OF HERB DEEKS SPOKES!!
> WOULD THESE FIT HERB DEEKS??
> *


They won't fit . Need Detail Master spokes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i vote to mass produce them bitches :yes:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

those wheels are sick!!!!!!!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 24 2008, 01:59 AM~12513436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much homie pm me a price


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 25 2008, 09:02 AM~12523748
> *Wasn't really look'n at selling any . But I'm getting alot of interrest in them.
> If I do start selling , they won't be cheap. I designed the rims and hubs to use Detail Master spokes 40, 72, and 100 and fit Peguses tires with the right amount of rim sticking out from tire.
> 
> ...


the pricing is right here


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed. 
I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin: 

I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.

Cost would be $30.00 for rims only
$50.00 for rims , hub, and knock offs ( no spokes)
$250.00 for complete set polished , built with spokes , and tires 
The Detail Master Wheel sets, that you would need for the spokes, are $25.00 on line.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 16 2009, 12:25 AM~12720586
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:  I'll do a limited number , around ten sets. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

those are some nice wirewheels... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 16 2009, 01:25 AM~12720586
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


if your selling just the k/o ill get some off ya


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

whats your average turn around time for the complete deal for 250


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn your wheels are so hot :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2009, 11:48 AM~12723494
> *damn your wheels are so hot  :0
> *


X2!


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2009, 12:48 PM~12723494
> *damn your wheels are so hot  :0
> *


x3


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. They would look even better on your models. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 15 2009, 09:25 PM~12720586
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Did I hear someone needed wheels?????


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I just need the spoke inserts, and detailmaster never has any. Do you know where else I could find some? I just cant afford $250. cause I'm having a baby boy in a month.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 16 2009, 12:25 AM~12720586
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Just doing a little fishing to see who would be interested in some wheels. I have a few sets left. If there is any interest in the wheels I'll make more.
:yes: :no: :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

My guess is that nobody has the money...:nosad:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 AM~12980652
> *My guess is that nobody has the money...:nosad:
> *


Dam economy , I vote that we the modelers of layitlow start the economic recovery ourselves . Buy American made wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Where or who makes those knock offs ??? never seen those.


oneyed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 12 2009, 12:41 PM~12984187
> *Where or who makes those knock offs ???  never seen those.
> oneyed
> *


Here's a crazy thought, how about reading the rest of the thread? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2009, 02:03 PM~12984328
> *Here's a crazy thought, how about reading the rest of the thread?  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I did before I posted. :buttkick: I guess he makes them :dunno: 

Killer knock off thou. :thumbsup:

Hey Big Poppa still making skirts


oneyed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 12 2009, 02:07 PM~12984851
> *I did before I posted.  :buttkick: I guess he makes them  :dunno:
> 
> Killer knock off thou. :thumbsup:
> ...


yes


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 02:35 AM~12513801
> *yup,yup I got the second set prototype he made last year. The nicest rims out there ever made.  see you at the Nnl for my knock off's.
> 
> Front.
> ...



that look like the detail master hub n spolks ????????? looks good thogh


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2009, 03:09 PM~12984866
> *yes
> *


anything for a 59 elky ??  


oneyed


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 AM~12980652
> *My guess is that nobody has the money...:nosad:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 02:14 PM~12984914
> *that look like the detail master hub n spolks ?????????  looks good thogh
> *


 The hubs are the ones I make ,and the spokes are Detail Master like I've stated a few times. 
The Detail Master hubs look like shit along with there rims. Buy a set and see the difference or ask someone that has got a set from me MASTERPIECE , Mr. Biggs ,Big Poppa, and Gary Seeds.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12989068
> *The hubs are the ones I make ,and the spokes are Detail Master like I've stated a few times.
> The Detail Master hubs look like shit along with there rims. Buy a set and see the difference or ask someone that has got a set from me MASTERPIECE , Mr. Biggs ,Big Poppa, and Gary Seeds.
> *




:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2009, 12:53 AM~12989068
> *The hubs are the ones I make ,and the spokes are Detail Master like I've stated a few times.
> The Detail Master hubs look like shit along with there rims. Buy a set and see the difference or ask someone that has got a set from me MASTERPIECE , Mr. Biggs ,Big Poppa, and Gary Seeds.
> *



oh ok i have sum d/m and i only like the spolks the rest sucks ,i havent read the compleet thread so sorry for haveing you repeat yourself .im in the process oftryingto get the correct scale size so i can machine my own dishes and hub so i could use the d/m spolks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12989068
> *The hubs are the ones I make ,and the spokes are Detail Master like I've stated a few times.
> The Detail Master hubs look like shit along with there rims. Buy a set and see the difference or ask someone that has got a set from me MASTERPIECE , Mr. Biggs ,Big Poppa, and Gary Seeds.
> *


I got 5 set's. They are very nice.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2009, 02:15 AM~12990075
> *I got 5 set's. They are very nice.
> *



how are you doing big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:17 PM~12990116
> *how are you doing big homie
> *


Im cool. 
Just a lot of work and building, what u been up to.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:12 PM~12990049
> *oh ok i have sum d/m and i only like the spolks the rest sucks ,i havent read the compleet thread so sorry for haveing you repeat yourself .im in the process oftryingto get the correct scale size so i can machine my own dishes and hub so i could use the d/m spolks
> *


 Sounds good . Thats pretty much what I did. The rims I made fit the Peguses tires and the Detail Master spokes. The O.D. is .620" dia. which is scaled to a 14" wheel. A real 14" wheel measures around 15.500". :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:
> 
> I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2009, 02:19 AM~12990142
> *Im cool.
> Just a lot of work and building, what u been up to.
> *



same here,trying to get a lath to wurk sum rim bisnes


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2009, 02:22 AM~12990171
> *Sounds good . Thats pretty much what I did. The rims I made fit the Peguses tires and the Detail Master spokes. The O.D. is .620" dia. which is scaled to a 14" wheel. A real 14"  wheel measures around 15.500". :thumbsup:
> *



thats wusup thanks big homie


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:23 PM~12990178
> *same here,trying to get a lath to wurk sum rim bisnes
> *


Check out Micro Marks lathe . It is the best for hobby use and is pretty reasonably price at around $600.00. The machine I use at work for prototyping is a Hardinge HLV Toolroom lathe that is around $50,000.00 fully tooled , then once the part is like I like it I have a friend at work program it and make them on a Nakamira SC250 CNC Lathe around $250,000.00 fully tooled. So the Micro Mark is the way to go at home.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2009, 02:32 AM~12990250
> *Check out Micro Marks lathe . It is the best for hobby use and is pretty reasonably price at around $600.00. The machine I use at work for prototyping is a Hardinge HLV Toolroom lathe that is around $50,000.00 fully tooled , then once the part is like I like it I have a friend at work program it and make them on a Nakamira SC250 CNC Lathe around $250,000.00 fully tooled. So the Micro Mark is the way to go at home.
> *


the cnc is realy the way to go but 250 k is realy far out of reach maby when i hit the lotto lol .the micro mark one i was wandering are you familliar wit it?if so duz it have a auto control,so i could set it and i wont have to keep conyrole like a brake lathe


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This sherline is the best deal for the price. I was looking into getting the pacage deal on the front page. it has everything you need to do all kind's of good stuff and it's only around 3g's

http://www.sherline.com/


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2009, 12:47 AM~12990349
> *This sherline is the best deal for the price. I was looking into getting the pacage deal on the front page. it has everything you need to do all kind's of good stuff and it's around 3g's
> 
> http://www.sherline.com/
> *


 :0 

id like to get into that


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> > I just sent Biggs four sets. Who's next to step up? :biggrin:
> >
> > I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Try Harbor freight They have a killer lath for around 500.00. Three times bigger than the one at Micromart. Three hundred when on sale.

oneyed

Hey Truscale
would you sell just the knock offs?? two wing ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12998731
> *Try Harbor freight They have a killer lath for around 500.00. Three times bigger than the one at Micromart. Three hundred when on sale.
> 
> oneyed
> ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2009, 10:43 PM~12999246
> *:biggrin: X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2!
> *


I sell the Knock offs for $15.00 a set. I have straight and off set styles.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 11:37 AM~13002023
> *I sell the Knock offs for $15.00 a set. I have straight and off set styles.
> *


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 13 2009, 09:50 PM~12998731
> *Try Harbor freight They have a killer lath for around 500.00. Three times bigger than the one at Micromart. Three hundred when on sale.
> 
> oneyed
> ...


Okay guys. Not to offend any one out there , but I have worked on a lathe for over twenty years and might know a few things to look for when buying a hobby lathe. In my opion the lathe that Micro Marks sell is the best for the money. The one sold at Harbor Freight sells is about 20% cheaper and 100% shittier . 

The one Shoreline sells is nice put over priced and small. You could get the Lathe and mill from Micro Marks along with tooling for less. 

You can thread on the Micro Mark and it has the longest bed and metal geared head, most of the other lathes have plastic gears.

The things to look for is if the lathe has a compound , so you can cut tapers . Also check the back lash in the cross slide , saddle, and compound leadscrews.

I have used a few aof the products Micro Marks sells and have been pleased with them. Check out this web sight to compare lathes. www.mini-lathe.com


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 25 2008, 10:02 AM~12523748
> *Wasn't really look'n at selling any . But I'm getting alot of interrest in them.
> If I do start selling , they won't be cheap. I designed the rims and hubs to use Detail Master spokes 40, 72, and 100 and fit Peguses tires with the right amount of rim sticking out from tire.
> 
> ...



do you have pics of a set unpolished? 

I have a set of the Detail master 100 spokes


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 6 2009, 12:26 PM~13201729
> *do you have pics of a set unpolished?
> 
> I have a set of the Detail master 100 spokes
> *


Biggs posted a pic on this topic page unpolished. I sell all the pieces unpolished ,Except for a complete built set. All prices are for unpolished excluding finished set.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TTT


----------

